
Sourcegraph raised a $23M Series B - merqurio
https://medium.com/craft-ventures/why-we-invested-in-sourcegraph-5ace28317e3d
======
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. Thank you for posting this. We are on a mission to bring
Universal Code Search to every company to help you explore, navigate, and
better understand all your code. Check out
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/](https://about.sourcegraph.com/) for some very
well-known companies already using Sourcegraph heavily.

And use our `docker run` 1-liner to run Sourcegraph self-hosted:
[https://docs.sourcegraph.com/](https://docs.sourcegraph.com/). You can get
great code search on your own code (on your own infra, without sending any
code off-network) very quickly.

We will be using the $23M Series B funding to make our code search even more
universal: more integrations into the code hosts, editors, and other dev tools
you use; deeper language coverage; and many more things to search and fix
(including code review comments, dependencies, etc.). Our vision is that you
have one search box to find and fix anything in your code, and you use this
20x/day or more. Join our quickly growing all-remote team
([https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs/](https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs/))
if this excites you! We work in the open, so check out
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph](https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph)
and
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/handbook](https://about.sourcegraph.com/handbook)
to see what it's like being a Sourcegrapher.

~~~
lowdose
Congrats on these major accomplishments.

Do you think your series B is just in time for the recession?

Any new innovative layers to augment the coding experience that you could
reveal?

Autocomplete with super ML powers?

~~~
sqs
Thank you! Stay tuned for the things you mentioned. :) And yes, we are very
happy to have raised this Series B now so that we can be a bastion of
stability for our team and customers given the uncertainty out there.

------
sytse
Congrats! Sourcegraph has great code navigation and search.

We're also excited that they are open core:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18117755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18117755)

BTW There is a spelling mistake in the title Sourcepgrah => Sourcegraph

~~~
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. Thanks for the kind words, GitLab CEO Sid! :)

We are very happy to have Sourcegraph deeply integrated with GitLab so you can
get native code intelligence right in GitLab files and merge requests
([https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2019/11/12/sourcegraph-code-
in...](https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2019/11/12/sourcegraph-code-intelligence-
integration-for-gitlab/)).

(edit: Also, just emailed the HN mods to fix the typo in the title. Someone
else posted it.)

------
hipnoizz
Does Sourcegraph makes sense for smaller companies/companies with relatively
fairly small codebase? As I'm working with 'not that big' projects that are
primarily Java/Javascript/Typescript based it seems to me that the level of
insight, easiness of navigation etc. is much greater when I just load a
project into IntelliJ IDEA.

(Edit) I may see some pros with working side-by-side with our core review tool
(Gerrit). E.g. you are reviewing some patchset, you want to check a usage of a
particular method or class so you can switch to Sourcegraph to explore the
codebase in a more sophisticated way that a 'dummy' repo browser would allow.
If you don't have the project opened at that time in IDEA then maybe it could
be something useful. But then Sourcegraph would need to
understand/index/whatever 'magic' review branches in Gerrit.

------
robinshen
Congrats on SourceGraph. Hoping to see more innovations you brought to code
search area. For users wanting an integrated experience of code search, self-
hosted git repositories, issues, and CI, here is another alternative:

[https://github.com/theonedev/onedev](https://github.com/theonedev/onedev).

Checkout the demo here:

[https://code.onedev.io/projects/linux](https://code.onedev.io/projects/linux)

Press 't' for quick symbol search, and 'v' for advanced search with regex
support.

You may also hover mouse over a symbol to find its declarations and usages.

------
rochak
Congrats! I have told a lot of people about Sourcegraph and they all seem to
see it as a viable alternative to their current code search and navigator. I
wonder what the future of the product looks like. It is also one of my
favorite open source projects to just browse through and understand the code
base.

~~~
sqs
Thank you for spreading awareness of Sourcegraph!

For anyone else interested, our code is browsable and searchable at
[https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph](https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph)
(on Sourcegraph itself, naturally) and hosted at
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph](https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph).

If you want to hear about the future product roadmap, check out
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/handbook](https://about.sourcegraph.com/handbook)
and/or join our open office hours Zoom call on Tue
([https://info.sourcegraph.com/office-hours-
march-17](https://info.sourcegraph.com/office-hours-march-17)).

~~~
rochak
Looking forward to what future holds for you! The codebase is still pretty
tough for me to understand given I am still a newbie, but I don't plan on
stopping till I contribute to it.

~~~
sqs
Awesome. As you read our code, feel free to post a GitHub issue or tweet with
any questions about why we did things in certain ways, etc.

------
pastelsky
Congratulations! Sourcegraph's search is very nice, though I feel its UI/UX
limits it's true power.

Filters are organised horizontally, hard to scroll, hard to combine. The UI
feels a little outdated as well. I'd love to see the usability improve.

~~~
sqs
Thank you for the feedback. I agree with you - we are working on it (and just
hired a designer, among other things). We need to do much more to make it so
every developer is using code search 20x/day.

------
binumathew1988
Congrats :)

